# My new stove - Lopi Declaration



## Bubbavh (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is a picture of my new stove all fired up!


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 12, 2008)

Getting her nice and hot after the break-in burns...


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi NJ guy,

A real nice stove! Hope the wife is happy and warm.

Enjoy it!

Edit: And you use a thermometer out of the gate, well done!


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful stove and hearth!  That will be one sweet (and warm) spot to spend a cold winter's evening. Enjoy, and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2008)

Very sharp


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## btj1031 (Nov 14, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful setup.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 15, 2008)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my new stove all fired up!



All I can say is WOW! Fabulous hearth and stove!!

Ray


----------



## jbroich (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm loving mine (installed 10/31), too!


----------



## CT-Mike (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice setup. We wanted to go with the Declaration because of its size and looks, but our FP was just too small. We went with the Freedom and had to shoehorn it in to fit.


----------



## bill*67 (Nov 16, 2008)

nicely installed, should keep you very warm!


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks all for the nice words!
It keeps our 2500 ft house very warm now.  We'll see how she does when it gets a bit colder.
Thumbs up to Travis Industries Tech support.  Was having trouble getting the blower to turn on, and a quick little bend on the bracket the holds the thermal switch and it now kicks on in about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## jbroich (Nov 17, 2008)

Good to hear re: Travis helping you to straighten that problem out. My installer brought a heat gun and heated the firebox until the fan came on to make sure everything was in order.


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 20, 2008)

Just a update...  Switch stopped working again!
My dealer told me 5 weeks until they could get me a service call!!
That was unacceptable to me considering what I had just spent on this stove.  So I called Travis again... He told me to jump the switch and see if the blower would come on. It did!  So I checked the switch continuity to see if it was a bad switch... It was!
Also got my dealer to get here in 1 week instead of 5. 
I was thinking they should pay me for the warranty work I did!
All in all very happy with the new stove!
Not so much with the dealer!


----------



## jbroich (Dec 2, 2008)

Still happy with my Declaration, too. 
It's been fun learning how to maximize the heat output. I've learned that I shouldn't bother flipping over to secondary combustion until the stove is 500 degrees. Once it's at 500, the secondary burn lasts a good long time and really contributes a lot of heat.
Again, my advice is to get a laser-targeting IR thermometer (not too expensive at Harbor Freight) and aim it through the grills onto the interior surface of the top of the firebox.


----------



## eba1225 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bub et al,

Looks great on the install.

This is my 2nd season and except for the bad fan have had no problems at all.  It really does kick the heat up and and the oil use down.  Last years oil usage was 1/3 of the previous year.

Last night the room that the stove was in was 76 while it was half that outside. I have a fan to move the heat but it still keeps it a coming.

Keep us up to date on how much it saves you.

Erik


----------



## Prada (Dec 4, 2008)

Now that really is a 'Perfect Picture'! Awesome to say the least! Enjoy......


----------

